# Dudas con la corriente alterna



## Andrealegusta (Sep 4, 2007)

Por que la corriente alterna tiene circulación hacia ambos lados pero tengo *fase y neutro*???
No serian los dos lo mismo si cambian de polaridad cada 20ms????

aprecio su ayuda

Andrea


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2007)

Segun decia mi amigo Albert Einstein todo es relativo

Tu tienes Fase (Vivo) y neutro que se llaman asi por su relacion a Tierra, el neutro es neutro porque en teoria no tiene diferencia de tension respecto de tierra, como NO patea se dice que es neutro.
La fase es el polo siempre con tension respecto al neutro o sea que patea siempre, NO importa el sentido de circulacion de la corriente.

No importa que la corriente vaya o vuelva, su relacion respecto a tierra es siempre la misma


----------



## Saint_ (Sep 5, 2007)

holaaaaa....
respecto de l apregunta....

en esta region del mundo a es un poco mas "complicado" hay veces que ni toma  a tierra nos dan, por tanto lo de neutro es relativo.

pero eso no es tan dramatico...
1) la lines de alimentacion tiene dos "cables" un neutro y el otro "vivo"
2) el neutro es el eje de referencia, por tanto vale 0v.
3) el vivo es el que variara su voltaje desde 0v,subiendo a Vmaximo, retornando a 0v y cambiando de polaridad....
" si graficamos una funcion senoidal V=Vmax sen(wt), donde la ejes son t y V respactivamente , el eje t tiene un valor de 0v y ese representara a el neutro de la linea de alimentacion, mientras que el eje V, que es el que varia en fincion de t, representara al el "vivo" de la linesa de alimentacio...


Con esto espero se aclaren un poco tus dudas....


----------



## El nombre (Sep 5, 2007)

mmmm.

Si conectas tres bobinas en estrella (justo como es un transformador de media tensión ) se crea un punto comun o neutro. ¿OK? tienes 110 ente el neutro y una fase y 220 entre fases. Aqui llamado B1 en B2 es 230 y 400 respectivamente. 

Ale!

PD la tt depende del sistema de distribución. Puedes adoptar la protección que creas oportunas.


----------



## Andrealegusta (Sep 5, 2007)

Muchas Gracias Saint!!!

 tu información me fue de mucha ayuda para entender sobre el tema...

Saludos

Andrea


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 12, 2007)

Siempre tuve una duda existencial que tal vez sea una pavada pero acá va:
Si tocamos una fase parados sobre la tierra circula una corriente por nosotros, esto pasa porque la tierra está conectada con el generador de energía, porque el circuito tiene que cerrarse, si no no circularía corriente (verdad?). Entonces, ¿por qué conectan el generador a tierra? ¿Sólo para que nos electrocutemos?

Espero que me saquen de esta duda


----------



## capitanp (Sep 12, 2007)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Siempre tuve una duda existencial que tal vez sea una pavada pero acá va:
> Si tocamos una fase parados sobre la tierra circula una corriente por nosotros, esto pasa porque la tierra está conectada con el generador de energía, porque el circuito tiene que cerrarse, si no no circularía corriente (verdad?). Entonces, ¿por qué conectan el generador a tierra? ¿Sólo para que nos electrocutemos?
> 
> Espero que me saquen de esta duda


ç
ç

del generador salen 132KV, como no queres que se lo conecte a tierra


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 13, 2007)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> del generador salen 132KV, como no queres que se lo conecte a tierra


Perdón por mi ignorancia, pero ¿cuál sería la implicancia de no hacerlo?


----------



## El nombre (Sep 13, 2007)

Ejem (Carraspeo):

Eso no es del todo así. 

lo que se pretende es que nunca falle el neutro. El neutro es conectado a tierra por todas partes. Si se produce un corte cable neutro se garantiza el funcionamiento: Le llega por la misma tierra. Cuando esto no es así y se produce un corte, al no estar compensadas las fases, puedes tener (tienes) sobretensión en la toma. 

Otra es garantizar la protección diferencial. 

Si tienes un defecto en el neutro o fase de aislamiento saltaría igualmente.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2007)

Para El nombre, estas contestando tan amable que me preocupa tu salud (Ironia)

Como todo en esta vida al respecto hay varias opiniones. Algunos paises tienen distribucion electrica de neutro a tierra y otros de neutro aislado y cada uno ve sus ventajas o desventajas.

Un detalle, cuando cae un rayo en las cercanias de una puesta a tierra de generacion electrica se produce un efecto de neutro con tension, a pezar que el neutro se encuentra conectado a tierra.


Nosotros (Donde yo vivo), usamos plasma en condicion de resistencia electrica negativa generado por antimateria para la distribucin de energia.


----------



## michelin (Sep 13, 2007)

Holas soy nuevo aca y me da gusto porder hablar con gente que sabe del tema yo estoy en un colegio tecnico Ing pablo nogues. estoy por resivirme de Tecnico electronico yo veo que tienen muchas dudas.. bueno no es que yo sepa todo pero lelvo 5 años estudiando electricidad mas bien corriente alterna y bueno para aclararte una cosa Fogonazo segun las normas ISO 14000 todos los paises del mundo deben tener en las instalaciones electricas en una casa el neutro (negro) y el tierra (amarillo con franjas verdes) por separado. esto es por que no siempre el camino mas facil es el neutro en una caja para embutir en una pared el neutro no esta a tierra y si hay un corto ahi como  se va la corriente a tierra? esto es para proteger el circuito electrico de la casa. bueno ese es mi pensamiento capaz que lo entiendan o no pero bueno me alegro que pueda dar mi opinion


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2007)

resivirme : Impresionante en una sola palabra 2

Una cosa es la puesta a tierra de los tomacorrientes y otra el neutro a tierra o aislado

Neutro NO es lo mismo que Tierra


----------



## El nombre (Sep 13, 2007)

ojito Michelin:

En caso de un corto no tiene que ir a tierra. PAra eso se encarga el aparto que empieza por magneto...

Suponiendo un defecto de aislamiento entre neutro y tierra no pasaría nada pero... La tensión se repartiría entre el neutro y la tierra. Si supera la intensidad por la tierra la sensibilidad del diferencial, este  actua. 

En vivienda se suele montar de gran sensibilidad, 30mA, para suplir la falta de tierra en la vivienda. Cualquier defecto a tierra de 30mA en adelante lo hará saltar. Reglamentariamente puedes montar uno de 300mA si la TT exixte con um valor inferior a 20 ohms

No protege la instalación de la casa. Protege a las personas y animales. Sin TT puedes electrocutarte al tocar la nevera (y mas descalzo) popr poner un ejemplo: 30mA para el corazon. Si dispones de TT salta el difencial  el estar el defecto a tierra en el electrodoméstico en cuestión .

Las tierras no son las mismas en ningun momento (Buena Fogononazo) Solamente en casos escepcionales (Alternadores) Unimos  la tierra al netro antes del diferencial para que este actue. ES UNA CHAPUZA pero la única forma de proteger una istalación cuando las medidas no permiten colocar las dos tomas de tierra.

Saludos

PD Me dejado los tripis durante un tiempo así que estaré algo paradillo.
PD lo confieso TAMBIEN HAGO CHAPUZAS 
pd ¿qUé ventajas tiene la distribución con neutro aislado? Alemania por ejemplo
Pd lo confieso NO HE DEJADO DE APRENDER AUNNN no tengo tiempo de morir
PD Joer que malo es dejar los Tripis


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 13, 2007)

Otra de las razones para tener el neutro y la tierra separada es por que el transformador general no sabes a que distancia y en que estado esta SU toma tierra.

Podria darse facilmente el caso que la toma de tierra de la casa este a otro potencial que el del transformadorr circulando corrientes.

Conclusion , como no e sabe el comportamiento real del neutro del transformador general no se une el neutro.

No es obligatorio que las casas tengan la instalacion con el neutro, en españa coexisten instalaciones prehistoricas de 220/125V en estas instalaciones se da fase/fase y el neutro se deja en la entrada de contadores para guardar polvo.


Por cierto en Expaña la fecha tope para eliminar los 125V es el 2000 esto se fijo hace unos 20 añitos para que las compañias se fueran adaptando


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2007)

> El nombre dijo:
> PD lo confieso TAMBIEN HAGO CHAPUZAS





NOOOOOoooooooo......, se me ha caido un idolo !!!!!!


----------



## capitanp (Sep 13, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Nosotros (Donde yo vivo), usamos plasma en condicion de resistencia electrica negativa generado por antimateria para la distribucin de energia.




ese coment es muy treeky


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2007)

Si, me parece que se me fue la mano.




> Whisky : Es el mejor amigo del hombre; digamos que es el perro embotellado.




Ahora me vengo a dar cuenta que yo soy tu mejor amigo (Ver avatar)


----------



## Crayfe (Dic 6, 2010)

hola a todos, tengo ciertas dudas sobre la corriente alterna, que esque la estuve mirando hace tiempo y me he dio el  interes por aprender a manejarla y todo eso, y me he dado cuenta de que en varias paginas que he consultado tienen valores diferentes como por ejemplo en la formula para el calculo de voltaje RMS, en unos sale multiplicando por raiz de dos: Vmax = Vrms x Raiz de 2 -> Vmax = 220V x raiz de 2 -> Vmax = 311,12V, y en otros sitios sale 220V dividido por 0,707 y en otra ecuacion, en la que se utilizan radianes, me sale en la calculadora 0,717... ¿alguien me lo puede explicar de donde vienen tantas constantes y decirme cual es mas fiable?


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 6, 2010)

Crayfe dijo:
			
		

> ...Yo solo preguntaba por informacion fiable y de donde sale el dichoso raiz de dos, por cierto, lo del numero contrario ya lo sabia, solo que he dicho que *al calcularlo yo*, no me salia 0,707 sino 0,717...


Ya que todos le ponen un nombre, yo también --> Eso se llama Parkinson.
1/√2 ≈ 0.707106781 ​ Si te dió otra cosa, o bien tipeaste mal o bien aproximaste a √2 por un valor bastante diferente de 1.4142

Por lo que se vé, tus fuentes son confiables. El peligro sos vos


----------



## Crayfe (Dic 7, 2010)

Eduardo, podrias decirme el porqué del √2, yo creo que esa es la raiz de mi duda, XD que juego de palabras... y ademas, por internet, a parte de multiplicar por √2 sale ya directamente multiplicar por 0,707, y con otra formula, mas compleja, que es tambien para calcurar el valor eficaz, que es el seno de 2 PI radianes por 50 hercios y el resultado me da 0,717 en vez de 0,707, ¿entendeis ya mi problema?


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 7, 2010)

Crayfe dijo:


> ... y ahora bien Eduardo, podrias decirme el porqué del √2, yo creo que esa es la raiz de mi duda, XD que juego de palabras...


El √2 sale de aplicar la definición de valor eficaz (ver Google Valor eficaz) a una señal *senoidal pura*.



> y ademas, por internet, a parte de multiplicar por √2 sale ya directamente multiplicar por 0,707, y con otra formula, mas compleja, que es tambien para calcurar el valor eficaz, que es el seno de 2 PI radianes por 50 hercios y el resultado me da 0,717 en vez de 0,707, ¿entendeis ya mi problema?


1- *Vpico/Vrms = √2  para señales senoidales*. OK?

2- Si aplicando alguna fórmula te da otra cosa es porque tipeaste mal o estás usando una fórmula para otra cosa. *No sirve de nada que escribas cuanto te dió*, lo que tenés que escribir es la fórmula que aplicaste.
Por escribirla, me refiero *completa*. No al fragmento que pusiste de  _"que es el seno de 2 PI radianes por 50 hercios"_ que no dice nada porque 2πf = ω no es mas que la frecuencia angular (presente en toda expresion temporal)

3- Entendés ahora cual es tu problema?


----------



## Crayfe (Dic 8, 2010)

graciaaas, ya me lo has aclarado


----------



## rlcserie (Dic 11, 2010)

La raíz cuadrada del valor cuadrático medio (en inglés root mean square, abreviado RMS o rms), de una corriente variable se le denomina valor eficaz. Y se define como el equivalente de tensión continua que disipa la misma potencia en un resistor.

En éste caso la tensión eficaz (para corrientes senoidales), viene de la integral, en un período, del cuadrado del seno, dividido el período, y todo ésto dentro de una raíz...

Dependiendo del nivel matemático que trabajes, hay muchos libros que puedes leer. Por ahí algún amigo del foro te puede recomendar alguno para un nivel básico.. Podrías preguntar, yo no sé qué recomendar...

Otra cosa, fijate que tenés un error de concepto, si multiplicás por raíz de dos el rms obtenés el valor cresta (del seno) y si dividís el valor cresta por la raíz tenés el rms... Son cosas diferentes, pero como te digo, podrías verlo mejor con algún libro que puedas seguir.


----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 14, 2013)

Hola a todos, veran  tengo un examen de problemas basicos de corriente alterna, pero tengo dudas sobre como hacer estos dos ejercicios, no pido que me los resuelvan, pero alguien me podria ayudar un poco por favor?
En el primer no se como calcular la intensidad sin saber el valor de las resistencias, y en el dos tampoco se calcular la intensidad, ya que no entiendo el desfase de la bobina en la intensidad.
En el circuito 1 me dicen que los Amperimetros marcan 10A cada uno, y me piden la intensidad cedida por la fuente

En el circuito 2 me dicen que los voltimetros marcan 10V, y piden otra vez que les diga la intensidad queaporta la fuente.

Salu2 y muchas gracias


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 14, 2013)

Te recomiendo que en ambos realices un diagrama fasorial, ahí te vas a dar cuenta que es lo que deberías realizar (te va ayudar a entender el ejercicio).


----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 14, 2013)

ok, a ver si asi me aclaro un poco, porque tengo un lio mental.... es que por ejemplo yo pensaba que la solucio del 1 era 20A con el desfase que introduce la bobina, pero me dijo el profesor que no era asi, y es que otra cosa no se me ocurre  porque asi sin frecuencia ni voltaje...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 14, 2013)

DavidMJ dijo:


> ok, a ver si asi me aclaro un poco, porque tengo un lio mental.... es que por ejemplo yo pensaba que la solucio del 1 era 20A con el desfase que introduce la bobina, pero me dijo el profesor que no era asi, y es que otra cosa no se me ocurre  porque asi sin frecuencia ni voltaje...



A ver, estoy medio oxidado con este tipo de ejercicio, siempre se me olvidan los diagramas fasoriales, así que me puedo equivocar.

En un diagrama fasorial (acordate fasorial= tensión alterna senoidal) lo importante es saber que:

- La tensión sobre una resistencia no adelante ni atrasa respecto a la corriente que circula por el mismo.
- La tensión sobre un inductor adelanta 90º respecto a la corriente que circula por el mismo.
- La tensión sobre un capacitor atrasa 90º respecto a la corriente que circula por el mismo.

Con eso deberías poder resolver todo .

Veamos el 1er ejercicio, del circuito sabes que:

- La tensión sobre R2 es la misma que sobre L porque están en paralelo.
- La corriente sobre R1 es la misma que el *módulo* de la corriente que pasa sobre L y R2.

De eso, sabes que por un lado que la corriente de R2 está 90º adelantada que la corriente del inductor, acordate de lo que puse arriba, como VR2=VL y además IL está atrasada 90º respecto a VL, por caracter transitivo IL atrasa 90º respecto a IR2. Como son 2 vectores, tenés que hacer la suma cuadrática para obtener su módulo.

A partir de eso, ya tenés VR2, VL y el módulo Iparalelo que sale de R2 y L. Esa corriente Iparalelo deberá ser la misma corriente que atraviesa por R1, por lo tanto ya estás en condiciones de obtener VR1.

Sabiendo VR1 y VL=VR2, podés obtener la tensión final haciendo la suma cuadrática, que a la larga debería ser la fuente.

Como todo esto está explicado con palabras, siempre es más práctico hacer el diagrama, fijate si podés hacerlo en base a lo que puse y si entendés el porque de eso.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 14, 2013)

DavidMJ dijo:


> ok, a ver si asi me aclaro un poco, porque tengo un lio mental.... es que por ejemplo yo pensaba que la solucio del 1 era 20A con el desfase que introduce la bobina, pero me dijo el profesor que no era asi, y es que otra cosa no se me ocurre  porque *asi sin frecuencia ni voltaje...*



   Ahí la frecuencia y el voltaje son tan útiles como el estado del tiempo.

Si tenés 2 fasores de módulo 10, la única forma que su suma sea 20 es que sean colineales, o sea, las corrientes estén en fase.

Si tenés un lío mental lo que tenés que hacer es justamente dibujar los fasores. Acto seguido, hacer la suma vectorial (Teorema del coseno o en este cas particular, teorema de Pitágoras)


----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 16, 2013)

Cierto Eduardo, lamento tardar en responder, si haciendo la suma vectorial da 14,4A, es que no hacia el diagrama fasorial y estaba confundiendome, al final era una chorrada de ejercicio  

muchas gracias por ayudarme!
 Salu2


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 16, 2013)

¿Y el circuito 2 te salió?


----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 18, 2013)

Si que lo hice, aunque no se si me ira bien, pero os adjunto la foto de la solucion.

Salu2


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 18, 2013)

Bien el procedimiento, pero R1 está en paralelo con R2X2.


----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 18, 2013)

Cierto! madre mia mi cabeza como anda... eso pasa por hacerlo a correr sin fijarse, ahora mismo loo corrijo, gracias por la observacion amigo!

Salu2


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 18, 2013)

DavidMJ dijo:


> Cierto! madre mia mi cabeza como anda... eso pasa por hacerlo a correr sin fijarse, ahora mismo loo corrijo, gracias por la observacion amigo!
> 
> Salu2



Te aconsejo hacer un diagrama fasorial completo del circuito, no parcial, de esta forma evitás cometer errores con la suma de los vectores.

Si bien te equivocaste al pensar que estaban en serie, tal vez haciendo el diagrama fasorial y sabiendo que la corriente que circula por una rama resistiva pura tiene que estar desfasada si o si respecto a otra que no es resistiva pura, ahí podía haber saltado el error (es como una redundancia más).


----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 18, 2013)

Muchas gracias Cosme, ya sabia que estaban en paralelo solo que estaba mirando otros ejercicios parecidos en los que estaban en serie y acabe poniendo la formula en serie 
Bueno voy a seguir haciendo un par de estos

Salu2


----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 20, 2013)

Hola compañeros, tengo una seria duda, que al final seguro que es una tonteria pero me esta liando la cabeza, veran en el circuito de la imagen me piden que determine la intensidad en R1, me dan el voltaje en V1 que es de 10v, para hallarla intensidad en R1 calcule el voltaje que hay entre los estremos de R2 y XL, pero en vez de poner directamente que es 14,1421v ya que el valor de la resistencia y la bobina al ser igual tambien tiene el mismo voltaje, y la suma vectorial da eso,  entonces con las cuentas meti desfasado el voltaje, pero con el desfase que incluye la inductancia se eliminan, cual de los dos esta mal puesto?

Salu2


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 20, 2013)

_¿Por qué no me da un  desfase de 90°?_

Te está dando eso, lo que pasa es que vos le metiste una fase inicial a V1 (90°). La corriente te sale con fase 0° --> 90° atrasada *respecto de V1* (como debe ser )

A su vez, VR1 te sale adelantada 45° respecto de Il --> lo que corresponde a ese circuito RL.


----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 20, 2013)

CLARO!! jajajaja estaba pensado en que el argumento debia ser 90º pero si fuera asi no tendria desfase respecto a V1, muchas gracias Eduardo,

SAlu2


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 20, 2013)

DavidMJ dijo:


> CLARO!! jajajaja estaba pensado en que el argumento debia ser 90º pero si fuera asi no tendria desfase respecto a V1, muchas gracias Eduardo,
> 
> SAlu2



Jeje, sos reacio a realizar el diagrama fasorial


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 20, 2013)

Ya veo que los moderadores se van a molestar, pero tengan en cuenta que el muchacho le puso pilas, solo le falta un incentivo para que le cierre el tema.

De no equivocarme, así debería quedarte el diagrama fasorial en forma "cualitativa" del 2do ejercicio (es decir puede no estar a escala, ya que no me fije si Ir2>Ir1 o viceversa):

La idea ya más o menos la tenés (por lo que ví de tu anterior diagrama), pero los pasos son estos:



1- Empiezo con la rama R-L (tal como hicistes vos) => VL adelanta 90º respecto a IL, como IL=IR2 (circuito serie), entonces VR2 no adelanta respecto a IR2 (por ser un resistor) y atrasa 90º respecto a VL.

2- Saco Vfuente, en base a VL y VR2

3- Sabiendo Vfuente, puedo obtener IR1, al ser un resistor, IR1 no adelanta ni atrasa respecto a Vfuente.

4- Sabiendo IR1 e IR2=IL2, obtengo Ifuente y esa será la corriente que se le pida a la fuente.

Una vez que tenés ese diagrama fasorial, recién ahí mandate con el desarrollo analítico y más o menos deberías comprobar que los ángulos sean coherentes, por ej. del diagrama fasorial solo se sabe que el ángulo entre VL y VR2 es 90º, pero sin un análisis analítico previo no podrías saber que el ángulo entre Vfuente y VR2 es 45º (por tratarse del mismo módulo de tensión VR2 con VL), pero te sirve para darte una idea que no puede ser mayor a 90º ni menor a 0º; lo mismo sucedería con Ifuente e IR2.


----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 21, 2013)

Jajajaja cosme, si que los hago, sobre todo cuando no veo bien la cosa (yo tampoco los hago a escala), pero las fotos que subi son pasadas a limpio y no dibuje el diagrama entero, solo la parte de la suma vectorial,si no no la imagen se pasa de las dimensiones que admite el foro.

Salu2 y gracias por molestarte en hacer el diagrama


----------



## alfredazo (Jun 3, 2013)

Leí en mi libro lo siguiente:
"La polaridad de los extremos de una fuente de tensión se señalan con +(terminal A) y -(terminal B) . Si por ejemplo es v (el voltaje de la fuente)  v=10 sen ωt, el terminal A es positivo respecto de B para 0>ωt>Pi y B es positivo respecto de A para Pi>ωt>2Pi" 
Lo que no entiendo es como se puede afirmar que A será positivo respecto de B para 0>ωt>Pi. Lo que he entendido es que hay que buscar el dominio donde sen (ωt) sea positivo no? Esto se cumple cuando Pi>ωt>0 no? Entonces porque se pone  0>ωt>Pi? Lo mismo me pasa cuando se afirma que el terminal B es positivo respecto de A para Pi>ωt>2Pi. Basándome aquí también lo que he entendido no tendría que ser 2Pi>ωt>Pi? Esta bien lo que pienso? Sino donde esta mi error? Gracias! Me pueden decir algún libro donde te expliquen esto bien chevere?


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 3, 2013)

alfredazo dijo:


> ... Si por ejemplo es v (el voltaje de la fuente)  v=10 sen ωt, el terminal A es positivo respecto de B para *0>ωt>Pi* y B es positivo respecto de A para *Pi>ωt>2Pi*"
> Lo que no entiendo es como se puede afirmar que A será positivo respecto de B para *0>ωt>Pi*. Lo que he entendido es que hay que buscar el dominio donde sen (ωt) sea positivo no? Esto se cumple cuando Pi>ωt>0 no? Entonces porque se pone  *0>ωt>Pi*? Lo mismo me pasa cuando se afirma que el terminal B es positivo respecto de A para *Pi>ωt>2Pi*. Basándome aquí también lo que he entendido no tendría que ser 2Pi>ωt>Pi? Esta bien lo que pienso? Sino donde esta mi error? Gracias! Me pueden decir algún libro donde te expliquen esto bien chevere?



Todos esos signos ">"  están al revés (medio absurdo que resulte 0>Pi ). 
Vaya uno a saber quién metió la gamba.


----------



## alfredazo (Jun 5, 2013)

Gracias! Sabes donde puedo encontrar una explican más amplia de lo que significa  v=10 sen ωt, es decir representar un voltaje con una función seno? Sólo sé que se trata del tema de corriente alterna. Gracias!


----------



## DavidMJ (Jun 6, 2013)

"V=10senWT" es un ejemplo donde Vm (valor medio de la tension) es 10v y el ángulo de desfase 0º.
La fórmula es V= Vmxsen(WT+-φ) donde  φes el angulo de desfase W e sla velocidad angular w=2xPIxF (frecuencia) y T es el periodo T=1/F 

Salu2


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 6, 2013)

DavidMJ dijo:


> "V=10senWT" es un ejemplo donde Vm (*valor medio* de la tension) es 10v y el ángulo de desfase 0º.
> La fórmula es V= Vmxsen(WT+-φ) donde  φes el angulo de desfase W e sla velocidad angular w=2xPIxF (frecuencia) y T es el periodo T=1/F
> 
> Salu2



Ojo, no es el valor medio, es valor pico.

El valor medio de una senoidal entre 0 y 360º (o 2*pi si gusta), es cero.


----------



## DavidMJ (Jun 6, 2013)

A mi me enseñaron que el Vm era el valor medio entre los picos altos y bajos de la onda, pero tampoco te puedo contradecir porque no se mucho del tema jajaja 

Salu2


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 6, 2013)

DavidMJ dijo:


> A mi me enseñaron que el Vm era el valor medio entre los picos altos y bajos de la onda...


 Según ese concepto sigue siendo 0.

En realidad tampoco es así. "Valor medio" no se refiere al punto medio entre máximo y mínimo sino al *promedio*. Es decir a la integral en un ciclo dividido el período.


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jun 6, 2013)

DavidMJ dijo:


> A mi me enseñaron que el Vm era el valor medio entre los picos altos y bajos de la onda, pero tampoco te puedo contradecir porque no se mucho del tema jajaja
> 
> Salu2



Si la onda es sinusoidal si coincidirá el valor medio con lo que tu comentas, pero solo en ese caso. En cualquier otro caso, para calcular el valor medio hay que integrar la señal durante un periodo.

Un saludo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 6, 2013)

Jesus Spain dijo:


> Si la onda es sinusoidal si coincidirá el valor medio con lo que tu comentas, pero solo en ese caso. En cualquier otro caso, para calcular el valor medio hay que integrar la señal durante un periodo.
> 
> Un saludo.



No entiendo, ¿cómo que el valor medio de una senoidal es igual a su valor pico?


----------



## DavidMJ (Jun 7, 2013)

Eduardo dijo:


> Según ese concepto sigue siendo 0.
> 
> En realidad tampoco es así. "Valor medio" no se refiere al punto medio entre máximo y mínimo sino al *promedio*. Es decir a la integral en un ciclo dividido el período.



Cierto, ya no me acordaba yo de la integral hno: ajjajaa

Salu2


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jun 7, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> No entiendo, ¿cómo que el valor medio de una senoidal es igual a su valor pico?



El valor de pico es el valor máximo de la sinusoidal, diferente del valor medio y diferente del valor eficaz. La nomenclatura es otro tema, Vm puede referirse a valor medio o a valor máximo.

Un saludo.


----------

